# Newbie braucht Hilfe



## tremere (4. Dezember 2003)

HI, ich habe eine Frage:

http://29434.rapidforum.com/

auf dieser Seite seht ihr, dass eine Schrift von rechts nach links läuft, wie macht man das genau? ich möchte das auch gerne können....habe aber keinen Dunst wie, ist das HTML oder Java? und wie genau wird das gemacht? Genauso möchte ich auch wissen, wie die Schneeflocken gemacht werden, kann mir da jemand helfen? Ich wäre sehr dankbar dafür....


----------



## Lord-Lance (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi ...
Die Laufschrift wird über folgenden Tag gemacht.  

```
<marquee>Dein Text der in der Laufschrift stehen soll ... </marquee>
```
Du kannst auch noch mit zusätzlichen Parametern die Eigenschaften der Laufschrift verändern. Mehr Informationen zum Marquee findest du hier.

Der Schnee wurde ziemlich sicher mit einem JavaScript gemacht. Suche einfach mal im Google nach JavaScript Snow. 
ein Beispiel

bis dann
Lord-Lance


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. Dezember 2003)

Marquee ist aber IE only, such dir lieber eine DHTML-Lösung.


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Daniel Mannheimer _
> *Marquee ist aber IE only, such dir lieber eine DHTML-Lösung. *


Ich wollte grade schon erwähnen, das marque, blink und nobr proprietäre Elemente sind und kein offizielles HTML 4.01.

Aber da war wohl wer schneller


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (4. Dezember 2003)

Ätsch


----------



## Lord-Lance (4. Dezember 2003)

Ist mir klar das diese nicht wirklich Valides HTML ist. Aber es wird in meinem Mozilla Firebird anstandslos angezeigt. Kann es sein, das all die neueren Browser das Marquee mitlerweilen verstehen? Wie siehts aus mit Opera und Netscape 7.0?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. Dezember 2003)

Hmpf,
Mozilla,Netscape,Opera,IE - funktioniert in allen. Gut zu wissen


----------



## tremere (5. Dezember 2003)

danke danke, hat mir erstmal alles sehr geholfen...


----------



## Tim C. (5. Dezember 2003)

Aber verspricht mir bitte, dass du es trotzdem nicht benutzt.
Marquee-Texte sollte man du den Don'ts im Webdesign zählen.


----------



## tremere (5. Dezember 2003)

warum sollte ich es nicht benutzen? ich würde es auch nicht für eine website benutzen, sondern für ein forum....


----------



## aNero (5. Dezember 2003)

wie gesagt geht das nur in IE und wen das nur in einen Browser leuft ist das nicht gerade gut ^^


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. Dezember 2003)

tremere: Es wirkt einfach unprofessionell. Irgendwie so effekthascherisch. Der einzige Verwendungszweck ist imho die Newsleiste von shortnews.de - ansonsten weg damit. Überleg dir was anspruchsvolleres!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *wie gesagt geht das nur in IE und wen das nur in einen Browser leuft ist das nicht gerade gut ^^ *



Äh, hast du mal die Posts weiter oben gelesen?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tremere _
> *warum sollte ich es nicht benutzen? ich würde es auch nicht für eine website benutzen, sondern für ein forum.... *


Und ein Forum ist keine Webpage   Fakt ist, das es den User einfach anstrengt bewegten Text am Monitor zu lesen - und das muss nicht sein. Zeig mir eine Variante davon, die statisch nicht besser wäre als bewegt...


----------



## da_Dj (8. Dezember 2003)

Nur News-, Börsenticker und ähnliches.


----------

